# Selling out of state



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

Selling what? 

Most states as far as Im aware require bee coming from out of state to be inspected for disease before entry. In state depends on your state. Mine, no requirements.

Check with your state agriculture department.


----------



## Bens-Bees (Sep 18, 2008)

If you are shipping honey out of country you need a food manufacturer's registration number... but it doesn't sound like that's the case... kinda sounds like you just want to ship them some honey without charging them for it... and in that case no there are no regulations to worry about unless the value of the honey is appraised at $10,000 or more for the total shipments in any one year. If they are then your relatives may have to pay income taxes on it as a gift of more than $10,000.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Commercial beekeepers sell tons of honey to someone in another state all of the time. I have never heard of any of them having a food manufacturer's registration number. Maybe packers of bottled honey of a certain size need that sort of thing, but not beekeepers, as far as i know.


----------



## Bens-Bees (Sep 18, 2008)

The food manufacturer's registration number only applies if shipping out of country, not accross state lines sqkcrk... 

It's something that American beekeepers really don't need to do since we don't produce anywhere near enough honey in this country to cover the demand for honey in this country... unless of course you happen to get offered a very attractive deal to ship your honey to... Dubai for example.


----------



## wildflowerlanehoney (Aug 17, 2010)

thanks for the answers, that helps a lot. i only have a couple of hives right now, but maybe someday i will have to worry about shipping to dubia!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Bens-Bees said:


> The food manufacturer's registration number only applies if shipping out of country, not accross state lines sqkcrk...
> 
> It's something that American beekeepers really don't need to do since we don't produce anywhere near enough honey in this country to cover the demand for honey in this country... unless of course you happen to get offered a very attractive deal to ship your honey to... Dubai for example.


I don't know what the statistics are, but I bet we do sell some honey to forgien countries. If we did produce enuf honey for ourselves, packers would still buy from forgien suppliers because of cost to business and wanting to maintain availability. I imagine.

A cpl of friends and I had a chance to send some honey to Syria, but the interested party decided to leave the country. He did buy 10 buckets of honey. He said that folks who flew to the Middle East often took buckets of honey w/ them on jets w/ their luggage. He was hoping to put together a container load. It fell through.


----------



## Bens-Bees (Sep 18, 2008)

Well you're probably right... but it's likely rare for US beekeepers to ship honey abroad anyway.


----------

